# Saginaw Motor bike



## ohdeebee (Dec 7, 2011)

This was a block away from my partners house. Saginaw motor kit missing a couple things (wheel, motor, etc.) but still super cool! Mounted on a '41 DX frame. It sounds like he wants to build it up so if anyone has any parts let me know. Thanks!


----------



## patrick (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm no expert on these motors but to me the engines just looked like a Briggs and Stratton. 
But I could be wrong.


----------



## Boris (Dec 7, 2011)

*Found This*

1947 Saginaw Power Bike found in images. Photo courtesy of: the Barber Motorcycle Museum, Birmingham, AL. Thanks JOEL


----------



## JOEL (Dec 8, 2011)

Above photo is from the Barber Motorcycle Museum, Bhm Al.


----------



## Beau (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a Briggs 6s. It appears to be the same as the one on the bike. I also have a 5s. It's a bit smaller. 

The 6s I have has the tank and glass bowl filter/petcock on it too. Nice complete engine.


----------



## how (Dec 11, 2011)

Bike is way kewl


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 18, 2012)

*Saginaw Powerbike*

I bought the remains of the Powerbike from George, and will do my usual 'oily rag' restoration.

Here are some brochure pictures, plus enlargement of the engine on the Barber museum bike, and a great-looking photo found on the internet.

Beau - can you tell which B&S engine it should be from these pics?

















































http://www.cyclemaster.co.uk


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jan 19, 2012)

It takes a model n briggs.  The barber example is missing the elusive forward mount kickstarter. These are not rare by the way.  Just not very popular for some reason.  But I live in Michigan.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry the pics hadn't loaded.  The kicker is there! The briggs also has a coil that normal ones do not have it powers the lights.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 20, 2012)

*Model N Briggs*

Thanks for info fuzzy

Does anyone have a Model N Briggs for sale please?

thanks

Colin


----------



## lee friend (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like a Briggs NP with a mechanical govener


----------



## gtflyte (Mar 31, 2012)

*I have Saginaw Motor Bike*

Not for sale but if you need some imfo or any questions I will answer.
     Its a Western Flyer,last year plated was 1952 in PA.
                          NP model engine
                           Enjoy


----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2012)

Cool bike, but I'm old and those pictures are so tiny....anyway to post them larger????


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 31, 2012)

gtflyte said:


> Not for sale but if you need some imfo or any questions I will answer.
> Its a Western Flyer,last year plated was 1952 in PA.
> NP model engine
> Enjoy View attachment 47397View attachment 47398View attachment 47399View attachment 47400View attachment 47401




I have that engine or one very close. Mine's an N but I think the kickstarter is a bit different


----------

